# dragon poop



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i fed my beardie a pinkie the other day and look at it poop today its never like this:









should i be worried theres white in it ... hard to tell by the picture ??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The looseness could be directly involved from milk contents of the pinkies stomach and intestines....keep an eye on its stool and see if it doesn't firm up with regularly resumed diet..


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome thanks crockeeper, ill keep you posted


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wuz his normal crap like?
i though brown was normal? alittle runny but normal man you wanta see the stuff that comes outa a moniter lizard,, after a big meal.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

brown is normal somedays it wetter then others but this time it had wet looking white stuff in it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dont count on me but i thouht that was normal are u new to reps??


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

the white stuff is acid from the digestion


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im not new its never pooped all that wet white stuff like that b4


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The white is not the issue for the record here gang, urates are passed as white chalky substances in herp fecal deposits......the issue here is the loosness of the stool.instead of the normal solid stool he is used to with the dragon......

And cueball.....monitor deposits are a completely different ball game than those from small agamids...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cueball said:


> dont count on me but i thouht that was normal are u new to reps??


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks croc today i noticed the same looking pooped but on a smaller scale less white and less watery ... so i am thinking he has almost got it all out of hes system

hey PA what makes that quote so funny? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

all this over some poop geeze man dont u eva get a funny tummy and have a diff poop well wot a suprise i guess reps and other animals mite have diff poops too


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol its cool i was in the worse mood ever


----------

